# *Resolved* REHOME-Chicago



## pla725 (Dec 11, 2007)

Totally clueless owner. Kind of scary.

free rabbit to good home
[line]

Reply to: see below
Date: 2007-12-07, 12:08PM CST


long eared floppy, colors are gray and white. about a year old. in good health. very lovable but i dont have the time to take care of it any longer. you make take the cage if you would like but you dont have to as it is a homemade cage. the rabbit has been an indoor rabbit since we got it. 

i can get pictures if you would like to see. 

i do not know the sex of the rabbit. 

*PRIVATE CONTACT INFORMATION REMOVED BY MODERATOR*


----------



## pla725 (Dec 11, 2007)

Even more clueless.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pet/501573559.html


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 11, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Totally clueless owner. Kind of scary.
> 
> free rabbit to good home
> [line]
> ...


I'm moving this to the rescue me section, in case some one is interested. It can hopefully get worked out there. 

Where did you find this? (Edit: Ah, Craigslist That didn't show in the first post.) That should be posted as well. Tell her pics would be great. It helps rehome the bun.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 11, 2007)

Another free rabbit.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pet/499746679.html



At least this persondoesn't appear to beclueless and seems like they want to find a good home.

Adorable Bunny Needs Home for Holidays
[line]

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-12-04, 12:02PM CST


I have an adorable bunny, unfortunately we got him last year at a garage sale and don't know much about him, other than he is brown, housebroken, and very affectionate! We are located in Darien, IL. I have a 10 month old who abesolutely adores him, he is very good with children, has never bitten. I am on bedrest pregnant with my second baby and unfortunately am not able to devote the attention and love this little guy needs. please call me or email me if anyone is interested in taking him, i will include cage, waterbottle, remaining bedding/food etc. 
thanks, 
jessica *PRIVATE CONTACT INFORMATION REMOVED BY MODERATOR*


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi! I have gone in and removed private contact information like emails and phone numbers. Please feel free to contact the original poster if you want to get that information privately but we do not want these people bombarded with phone calls and emails of criticism, etc.

Thank you!

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Peg. I wasn't sure if anything should be removed, if not the entire post as the Ad wasn't posted here.

Thank you!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, gosh... In the second ad where the owner says the female has gotten very large since the photo was taken, I wonder if it's because she's pregnant? The bunnies are male and female after all and they didn't say anything about them being neutered!


----------



## pla725 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry I won't post any more craigslist ads.


----------



## pla725 (Dec 15, 2007)

I will follow up with these people. I do respond to ads on craigslist not as much as should. These just bothered me.

I attempted to follow up. These ads all were removed or expired. Close please.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 15, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *

I attempted to follow up. These ads all were removed or expired. Close please. 

..

Thanks for keeping on top of these! I've marrked the thread as resolved.


----------

